# we were soldiers once.. and young



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

We were soldiers once... And young 

Written by Lt.gen Harold G Moore (ret.) and Joseph L. Galloway
The movie we were soldiers was based on this book

Review time... Prep wise, not extremely valuable

Historical account of 2 major actions of the 7th cav during the Vietnam war, a eye opener... 
The battle was the first-time usa and NVA meet in a major battle, and the first time a new concept was used

The book is not a light book to read (it includes a few big words) but includes civilian translations of military jargon 

It is a attempt to remove some of the misconceptions of the war, and attempt to apply faces to the names of those that died

This is not a novel, more a research book with first hand accounts of others (this can also make it difficult to read)

It also attempts to include the "enemies" actions and thoughts (and to spoil a little of it, alot of assumptions were made on both sides)

The end of the book will also shock more than anything, it includes interviews with the widdows and family of some that were lost.... 

Another example is the book is better than the movie....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

General "Hal" Moore could probably still kick some ass today...at 93+ years old! From all accounts, an amazing military man.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That movie is one of the few that really show it how it is . It was well done. Not movie will ever be prefect, no movie about war or battles in a war will ever be prefect they got it close. The Air Assault concept is a big part of how we conduct business today. Many infantry companies are used a lot like the CAV now.
When you watch that movie look for the relationships between Officers and NCO's


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't read the book but might have seen the movie. Is that the one where the CO asks his officer "Where's you rifle?" and he replies, "Once the shooting starts, there'll be plenty on the ground for me to pick up." ?

Thanks for the review, Pheniox.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just watch this, General Hal Moore and Sergeant Major Basil Plumley;


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Just watch this, General Hal Moore and Sergeant Major Basil Plumley


Words we should all heed: "Shut your mouth and LISTEN."

P.S. Damn, Slippy, it's too early in the day to cry.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

LZ X-Ray. To all of the Vietnam veterans, WELCOME HOME! To those that didn't make it, Thank you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy, thanks.

CSM Plumley had more gold braid for service time and combat time on his sleeves than he had sleeve!
And he earned every inch of it.

I love the scene in the movie where Moore and Plumley walk into the hangar and the Col. introduces CSM,
"this is command sergeant major Plumley", "HE answers to ME and ME alone!".

Both great men, we need more like them in this time.
O'slimer seem to be weeding them out in preference of PC correct officers and EM's at staff level.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Slippy, thanks.
> 
> CSM Plumley had more gold braid for service time and combat time on his sleeves than he had sleeve!
> And he earned every inch of it.
> ...


 That statement is how it works. He was just saying welcome to the real Army.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good movie and great men. I will have to get the book.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The best Nam war scene from Hollywood!






Thank you Captain Ambrosio Malave Suvivor of the infamous battle...1/7th Cav
(which was General George Custer's outfit)


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Great Song!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you notice in the video posted by Slippy, above the ribbons on CSM Plumley's dress uniform is the Combat Infantrymans Badge with 2 Stars.
The CIB is never given out simply for showing up, it is earned only one way. By being an 11B, Infantryman, with the rank of Major or below, in sustained direct contact with a hostile enemy. Among Army soldiers of any MOS (job description) it is a very prestigious award.
General George S. Patton once said he would rather have a CIB than the Medal Of Honor. 
The CIB is only awarded to an individual once per war. If a soldier is awarded a CIB for a subsequent war, a star is added. Two stars indicate CIB's earned in 3 wars.
This is so rare that the individuals names are listed at the National Infantry Museum. Of the millions of American Infantry Riflemen that have fought for our country over the years, only 321 have earned a CIB with 2 Stars.

I just wanted to share a little history and information with those who may never have been aware of what that small in size but large in honor blue badge with a silver rifle on it surrounded by a silver wreath really means.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw the movie twice. One of the better Nam movies.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> The best Nam war scene from Hollywood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good scene, I thought they were in for it. I got to handle a north Vietnam AA gun at a museum once. I'm not sure of the type but it had a spade grip and a stand, belt fed.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Not only was the movie great but as the OP stated this was an amazing book. Perhaps one of my personal favorite books on Vietnam if not all of non-fiction books. 

The book is on the recomended reading list for both enlisted and commissioned officers for the Army as it shows many great items for you soldiers and leaders to learn from. 

"What are you now the god damn weather man?"


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That was one heck of a fight, and the 7th Cav. was shot up pretty badly. A lot of guys died, in a lot of horrific ways.
What was never reported back home, is how badly the NVA were shot up. 
The Communists wanted to make an example out of the 7th, and the NVA put up a good fight. 
But they died in droves, by the thousands and they were annihilated instead. The losses were probably at a rate of 5:1.

I think they eventually learned to not do that. It may have been after the 173rd Airborne tore their heads off.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh nutz = favorite military victory.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Friend of mine from high schools older brother was killed in that battle. A couple of years ago I looked up his name on the Wall and said a prayer.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> Not only was the movie great but as the OP stated this was an amazing book. Perhaps one of my personal favorite books on Vietnam if not all of non-fiction books.
> 
> The book is on the recomended reading list for both enlisted and commissioned officers for the Army as it shows many great items for you soldiers and leaders to learn from.
> 
> "What are you now the god damn weather man?"


"its a beautiful morning Sargent Savage"

The story of the knoll would have been hell on earth.... But the second battle at lz Albany is nuts (for lack of a better term)

And mistermills sorry mate the kill rate at that stage as 12 to 1, 12 vc to 1 American...

Other points the book made was stupid policies, just as guys were getting good at their job they were transferred out, started from before the deployment into Vietnam to throughout the war, and both battalions of the 7th cav were severely understrength.... The policymakers failed us big time in that war, and looks like history is repeating itself in another part of the world....

Its a very worth while read...

We must never forget....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Instead of letting the generals fight the war in Vietnam the Johnson administration tried to micro manage the war and dictate war policy. Basically hamstringing our troops. Sadly, you are right. We have not learned from our past mistakes which is a pattern in this administration. We have a commander and chief who has no idea what he is doing. He does not understand world politics, military strategy, geopolitical dynamics, or the world in general. He reminds me of Neville Chamberlain in England before WWII. He was naive and out of touch with what was happening in Germany and Italy. He hoped for the best and didn't prepare for the worst. Sound familiar?


----------

